# Rear speakers Citroen Relay



## GnDee (May 24, 2011)

Hi All,

I want to put some rear speakers in my van, the wires are in the block at the back of the radio but I cant seem to find where they finish. Does anyone know where, or do I just scotch lock new wires into the loom behind the radio? 

Glenn


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Assuming your vehicle is the current model, the standard speaker wiring setup for a Relay is 4 - all up front. One in each door, and a "tweeter" in the windscreen pillar. There are not normally wires for rear speakers as they are not usually required in a panel van.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I do not know the year of your base vehicle but in my X250 the rear speakers are picked up in a block which is behind the drivers seat belt lower panel.
These are the two speakers that are in the habitation area and are the Rear Left and Rear Right outputs of the radio. They are in the lower white block next to the red relays in the attached photo.


----------



## GnDee (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, It's an 09 model Relay, looked in the pillar near the seat belt, 2 relays but nothing else. As I said in my first post the wires for rear speakers are connected to the rear of the head set and run in the loom, where they end nobody knows???

Glenn


----------

